# Firefox 4.0



## mike_roh_soft (3 April 2011)

Hi Leute,

welchen Internet-Browser nutzt ihr hauptsächlich?

Heute habe ich meinen Firefox auf die Version 4.0 upgedatet.

Ich muss sagen, dass nenne ich mal ein gelungenes Update!
Alle überflüssigen Windows-Ränder haben sie entfernt was zu einer besseren Ausnutzung der Bildschirmgröße führt.

Gefällt mir sehr gut... kann ich nur empfehlen!

Gruß Mike


----------



## zotos (3 April 2011)

Ich nutze nun auf den Firefox 4.0
Was mich am Anfang fürchterlich genervt hatte war die Positionierung der Tabs über der Adressleiste dies lässt sich aber zum Glück einfach umstellen.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob der auch so schön schnell bleibt beim 3.6 wurde es von Update zu Update langsamer.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (3 April 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich nutze nun auf den Firefox 4.0
> Was mich am Anfang fürchterlich genervt hatte war die Positionierung der Tabs über der Adressleiste dies lässt sich aber zum Glück einfach umstellen.



Ja daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen aber ich finds super! Der Bereich dort oben ist sonst völlig sinnlos.
Von mir aus sollten alle Windowsanwendungen so sein


----------



## zotos (3 April 2011)

Wie so sinnlos? Tabs und Adressleiste tauschen einfach die Position. Da hat man doch keinen Platz gewonnen.


----------



## bike (3 April 2011)

Ich habe auch nach einem Update den 4.0 auf dem Rechner.
Ist schneller als Konqueror und Opera.

Nicht unter WIn$ sondern auch als Linux Anwendung zu empfehlen.


bike


----------



## mike_roh_soft (3 April 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Tabs und Adressleiste tauschen einfach die Position. Da hat man doch keinen Platz gewonnen.



Also bei mir sind die Tabs oben im Fenster-Rahmen wo sind gar nüscht is außer der Namen der Anwenung (links) und die Symbole für Min(Max/Close (rechts) .. da dazwischen sind meine Tabs und das ist eindeutig Platz gewonnen


----------



## zotos (3 April 2011)

Kann es daran liegen das ich noch XP verwende? ;o)


----------



## mike_roh_soft (3 April 2011)

Ah ja das wird es sein!!!

Meine Freundin hat Vista und ich Win7 und dort ist es so wie oben beschrieben!

OK... wieder etwas schlauer


----------



## bike (3 April 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Ah ja das wird es sein!!!
> 
> Meine Freundin hat Vista und ich Win7 und dort ist es so wie oben beschrieben!
> 
> OK... wieder etwas schlauer




Bei Linux ist auch so 


bike


----------



## MSB (3 April 2011)

@zotos
Das liegt vermutlich nicht an XP, sondern daran das du die Menu-Bar angezeigt hast.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dalbi (3 April 2011)

Hi,

Firefox 4.0 finde ich auch gut gelungen. Was mich gestört hat waren die Tabs und das Häuschen (Startseite). Kann man aber zum Glück alles umstellen.

Startseite nach links neben die Adressleiste:
Rechtsklick in die Tableiste -> Anpassen und man kann es nach links schieben.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## zotos (4 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> @zotos
> Das liegt vermutlich nicht an XP, sondern daran das du die Menu-Bar angezeigt hast.


Stimmt. Danke für den Hinweis und die tollen Bilder ;o)


----------



## Bl000b3r (6 April 2011)

Was nutzt ihr den für nützliche Addons ?

Ich kann nur die klassiker empfehlen:
*noscript
*adblock


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2011)

und wie ändert man die Reihenfolge von "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" und "Link in neuem Fenster öffnen" im Kontextmenü (rechte Maustaste) auf einen Link zur alten Reihenfolge?


----------



## MSB (7 April 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und wie ändert man die Reihenfolge von "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" und "Link in neuem Fenster öffnen" im Kontextmenü (rechte Maustaste) auf einen Link zur alten Reihenfolge?


Am leichtesten damit:
http://menueditor.mozdev.org/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2011)

Hallo,

kent jemand eine Möglichkeit, die Suchleiste (Strg+F) fest 
einzublenden?

Ich würde gerne direkt ins Eingabefeld reinklicken ohne es 
zuerst öffnen zu müssen.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 April 2011)

evtl. Verzögerung für's Ausblenden hochstellen?

in Adressleiste eingeben:

```
about:config
```

suchen nach:

```
accessibility.typeaheadfind.timeout
```

den Wert hochsetzen (sind Millisekunden)

Browser neu starten


----------



## MSB (8 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne direkt ins Eingabefeld reinklicken ohne es
> zuerst öffnen zu müssen.



Auch dafür scheint es was zu geben:
"Find Toolbar Tweaks"


----------



## bits'bytes (9 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kent jemand eine Möglichkeit, die Suchleiste (Strg+F) fest
> einzublenden?
> ...



Hallo,
hast du schon mal versucht den Suchtext einfach zu schreiben (ohne in das Feld rein zu gehen)

Ich verwende Wyzo (und das ist fast dasselbe wie Firefox) und da brauch ich nur zu schreiben beginnen. Das Programm öffnet automatisch das Suchfeld und schreibt den Text rein.

Vielleicht gehts ja auch ?

bg
bb


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> in Adressleiste eingeben:
> 
> ```
> about:config
> ...



Danke, das funktioniert.

66666666 dürfte für einen typischen Arbeitstag à la maxi reichen 

PS: accessibility.typeaheadfind.enabletimeout muss gesetzt sein


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Auch dafür scheint es was zu geben:
> "Find Toolbar Tweaks"



Danke für den Hinweis, gibt mehr Möglichkeiten für die Suche.

Die Anzeige wird aber auch über accessibility.typeaheadfind gesteuert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2011)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du schon mal versucht den Suchtext einfach zu schreiben (ohne in das Feld rein zu gehen)
> ...
> Vielleicht gehts ja auch ?



Tatsächlich . 

Durch die Eingabe eines Schrägstrichs "/" öffnet sich das 
Eingabefenster und sucht nach dem Text.

Durch die Eingabe eines einfachen Anführungszeichen " ' " 
öffnet sich das Eingabefenster und sucht nach einem Link.

Auch hier was gelernt, danke.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2011)

um auf die eingangsfrage einzugehen: chrome (10.0.648.204) mit den erweiterungen chromedBird, adBlock und goo.gl URl shortener

zuerst aufm netbook genutzt, mit ausgeblendeter favoritenleiste gibt es keinen anderen browser, der soviel anzeigefläche lässt, dazu hat mich die leistung überzeugt und auch das sandbox prinzip ist sehr sinnvoll ... mittlerweile verwende ich chrome auf all meinen maschinen und lasse die bookmarks synchronisieren...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (6 Mai 2011)

Heute habe ich den FF4.0.1 auf nem XP-Rechner installiert und auch dort verschwindet der blaue Fensterrahmen oben wenn man die Menüleiste deaktiviert!
Somit auch hier mehr Sicht...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt auch seit ein paar Tagen den FF 4 und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Auch das leicht geänderte Design macht schon einiges her. Gut, hat nix mit der Funktionalität zu tun, aber sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus und das Auge muss ja drauf gucken ;-)

Die Tabs oberhalb der Adressleiste haben mich auch gestört. Habs dann auch wieder geändert. Wie gesagt, bisher kann ich nicht klagen, ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## Question_mark (6 Mai 2011)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				mike_roh_soft schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich meinen Firefox auf die Version 4.0 upgedatet.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass nenne ich mal ein gelungenes Update!



Das Update ist so gut gelungen, das der FF 4.0 einige Komponenten aus dem Microsoft .Net Framework 1.1 deaktivieren möchte !

Ich habe den FF 4.0 dann mal lieber nicht installiert, da ich nicht absehen kann, welche Software danach mit deaktivierten .Net Framework nicht mehr funktioniert 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher läuft alles, ... auf dem Mac *ROFL*


----------

